# starting your own medical coding service



## Colliemom (Jul 6, 2009)

For those of you who are doing coding/billing from home for single physicians or groups, what billing software do you use?  Do you like it?  What are the pro's and con's?  How expensive was the software?

Do you get paid an hourly rate or per chart?  How does it work for "per chart" billing?  Are you billing the charges in the chart for a specific day?  For instance - all the patients a physician sees that day?  (Which could be single E/M codes, but multiple patients)  Or for procedures, are you billing all the procedures a physician does on a particular day?  

Do you have remote access to the physician's database or do they fax you OP reports and office notes?

Do you submit the billing to the insurance carriers for the physicians?  Are you responsible for following up with the insurance companies on unpaid claims?  Or do you simply code, and let the physician's office know the appropriate codes and they handle the billing?

How did you establish your business?


----------



## Colliemom (Jul 9, 2009)

Also, do you work alone or do you have other coders working with you?


----------



## Colliemom (Jul 15, 2009)

Is there a particular software you dislike?  why?


----------

